# AVATAR???



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL WT... heck happened to my avatar?? I think the new software is putting all the avatar's at 100 pix x 100.... talk about out of proportions!!!! LOL I hope this will be fixed pretty soon, or I'll have to change my avatar... dang they look *UGLY!!!*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

But we know they are far from that Brad!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Turned my boonie into a top hat, but I made the adjustment and wahlaa, back to invisable man. Your calls still look good, even if a little short.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's like a fun house mirror, short and squat.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL I'm just glad I don't have a pic of myself in there... I'm already short & fat!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha... might want to try to reupload it. Avatar sizes did change.


----------

